# Probleme Mail Yosemite



## moebius80 (23 Octobre 2014)

Bonjour à tous,

depuis la mise à jour vers yosemite, mes mail ne se synchronisent plus...
Mon mail iCloud fonctionne mais mes deux mail free ne fonctionnent pas.

J'ai donc essayé de supprimer les deux compte et de les recrée...cela a fonctionné quelques minutes et le problème est réapparu (triangle avec point d'exclamation a coté du compte)...

Avez vous une idée ? j'aimerais éviter une ré-installation de yosemite.

Merci d'avance


----------



## bompi (23 Octobre 2014)

Mail vient avec un "docteur" qui indique l'état des connexions. Si tu l'utilises pour tester, qu'est-ce qu'il t'affiche ?


----------



## moebius80 (23 Octobre 2014)

voila : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





pourtant le login et le mot de passe sont corrects


----------



## bompi (23 Octobre 2014)

Je ne vois rien... (peut-être est-ce filtré par mon proxy ?)


----------



## Aliboron (23 Octobre 2014)

On ne serait pas dans l'habituelle mauvaise humeur des serveurs de free face à des rafraîchissements trop fréquents ? En général, quand on synchronise à une fréquence trop rapprochée, on a des rejets chez free...


----------



## nico44044 (2 Novembre 2014)

Hello,

Pour Info à tout ceux qui ont un probleme d'envoie réception voici ce qui a fonctionné pour moi : 

Reception : cocher SSL en port 993

En envoi : modifier le serveur smtp en ssl 465 et en ne gardant que le préfixe de votre adresse mail (sans le @free.fr)

Authentification mot de passe.

Voila en esperant que ça aide certain.

Nico 

Ps : Mon premier post sur macG ...


----------



## Pecari01 (15 Novembre 2014)

malgré ces bons conseils à chaque réouverture je me retrouvais sans Mail; il fallait réactiver SSL à chaque fois. J'ai essayé d'autres solutions préconidées sur un autre forum et je me suis retrouvé avec des comptes qui ne fonctionnaient plus du tout. La dessus je quitte Mail (la il n'est plus possible de l'ouvrir à partir de la barre du bas, mais après ouverture par application tout fonctionne.http://forums.macg.co/images/smilies/smile.gif


----------



## jld73 (15 Novembre 2014)

J'ai les mêmes soucis avec FREE
* Free déconnecté
* Free ne répond pas
* Impossible d'envoyer un mail qui reste dans boîte envoi
Même en quittant / relançant mail
Même en rebootant
Je me crois revenu avec windaubeque j'ai quitté il y a 10 ans 

Donc si Pécari01 avait la bonté de nous dire où il a trouvé ce qui marche &#8230;.


----------



## steph775 (15 Novembre 2014)

Ça me faisait la même chose sur min iphone mais pas sur mon macbook, alors que j'avais les mêmes paramètres ssl pour du du du du du du compte imap. Du coup j'ai désactivé le compte imap et me suis connecté en pop. Ça a marché. Puis deux ou trois jours après j'ai fait l'essai en imap alors que j'étais passé chez SFR. Et ça fonctionne. Pourquoi, mystère :
- Avant : macbook connecté sur free en imap via FAI Orange = ok, iphone connecté sur free en imap via FAI Orange ko en wifi et 4G = ko. En pop ok
- Après : idem macbook mais tout est ok pour iphone en imap via SFR et wifi Orange.
Bizarre...


----------



## Micceret (19 Novembre 2014)

J'ai le même problème que vous avec mes adresses Free !!

Quelqu'un a t'il trouvé une solution ??

Merci ;

Mic


----------



## jld73 (19 Novembre 2014)

J'ai trouvé quelque chose qui semble _soyons prudent_ régler le problème
Dans Mail cliquer sur "Mail" puis sur "Comptes"
Sélectionner le compte qui ne va pas
Puis sur "Avancé"
Vérifier que nom de l'hôte soit "imap.free.fr"
Le numéro de port était 143
Mettre le numéro de port 995 OU 993 qui marche aussi
Cocher "utiliser SSL"

Fermer préférences

J'ai arrêté Mail et l'ai relancé
Et n'ai plus de souci
Pour le moment

C'est d'ailleurs, je l'ai vu après, ce que disait nico44044 un peu plus haut

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h25 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h16 ----------




nico44044 a dit:


> Hello,
> 
> Pour Info à tout ceux qui ont un probleme d'envoie réception voici ce qui a fonctionné pour moi :
> 
> ...



Voila un autre témoignage


----------

